# Freshwater Aquariums > General Freshwater Topics > Tropical Chit Chat >  my electric eel

## bdoak1981

excuse the bits of fish and tanks due a top up and water change, just thought i might share:

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=cK3NX1noCmk

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## Gary R

I like the warning signs of the tank  :Smile: 

she as grown a lot in a year ...just make sure you have your insulated wellies on when feeding them fish to her  :lol:

----------

*bdoak1981* (23-09-2015)

----------


## bdoak1981

> I like the warning signs of the tank 
> 
> she as grown a lot in a year ...just make sure you have your insulated wellies on when feeding them fish to her


will be in waders upto my chest and a click on rope to save my slipping over and i will be in there cleaning pond down with my eel, honestly thats how thats going to be. get filthy leaning in cleaning pond from side so waders, thick rubber should do the trick. shes tame anyway so hopefully wont slip and get a wallop  :lol:   :Wink:  

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## Gary R

All I can say is the best of luck  :lol:  you would not see me getting in a pond with a electric eel.

----------

*bdoak1981* (27-09-2015)

----------


## bdoak1981

no cant inagine many would but i know the fish extremely well and cover all safety issues thoroughly to prevent becoming static in the middle of the pond  :Wink:  

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------

*Gary R* (28-09-2015)

----------

